# koi sketch



## cameramike

So i really can't draw for my life. But for some reason decided to pickup a pencil tonight and just go. Here's a rough drawing.


----------



## That7guy

The eyes are in two different places and the scales need to be more uniform.  I like the shape and size of the top fin and flippers


----------

